# Cant get a full tank...



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

On my 2018 I noticed every time I go to the fuel pump, no matter how many times i try to squeeze in that last drop. at multiple pumps. I can never seem to get the gas gauge to top off. Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Are you still under your B2B warranty? If so I'd take this to your dealership as it could indicate a faulty fuel pump module.


----------



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

Unfortunately no just out of it by 1000 miles


----------



## cruzestout (Oct 9, 2017)

I aswell experienced this yesterday for the first time, figured it was the pump itself have not tried other pumps yet but definitely update my status and if needed to take it in for repair along with my sticking clutch pedal add with the list


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Pumpkin pie man said:


> On my 2018 I noticed every time I go to the fuel pump, no matter how many times i try to squeeze in that last drop. at multiple pumps. I can never seem to get the gas gauge to top off. Anyone else with this problem?
> <snip pic>


Has it always been this way? Or is this a recent development?

It could be something in the computer/gauge, but I doubt it.

If it was a venting problem with the evap system, I would expect you to still be able to fill it all the way, albeit quite slowly.

So I'm thinking sending unit which I believe requires the tank to be dropped. I've had some GM cars that had access hatches in the trunk, but I don't think the Cruze does.

Regarding "squeeze[ing] in that last drop", keep in mind, that is bad for the evap system. It can clog the charcoal filter, as I understand it.

Doug

.


----------



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> Has it always been this way? Or is this a recent development?
> 
> It could be something in the computer/gauge, but I doubt it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I noticed this when I first bought the car a month ago. But it was intermittent. I thought maybe it was the pump I was using or just a weird quirk. Now it happens every time. Hopefully this doesn't cause any big problems in the future and I can just live with little funky gas gauge. Do you think I that's possible or is something going to get much worse?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Pumpkin pie man said:


> Thanks for the reply. I noticed this when I first bought the car a month ago. But it was intermittent. I thought maybe it was the pump I was using or just a weird quirk. Now it happens every time. Hopefully this doesn't cause any big problems in the future and I can just live with little funky gas gauge. Do you think I that's possible or is something going to get much worse?


I cannot say with certainty, but I'd guess either the gauge continues to read 7/8 when the tank is full, or eventually it craps out altogether, and then you'll have to fix it, or drive around using your odometer to estimate what's left in the tank  

Doug

.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I've seen evaporation systems cause this.

If the tank can't exchange air correctly as its filling, it will trigger the pump to stop - like as if it was full. 

I can't remember what car it was, but they had a gas tank that was actually imploding on itself and lowering its capacity. I believe that was ultimately evap related as well.

The moral of the story is - evap can do really weird things to your fuel tank.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Is this a LS or LT?

I ask because the LS has a fuel tank limit restrictor like the Gen 1 Eco for some dumb reason.


----------



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

It is an Ls model. Pretty basic, It dose not come with cruze control. ?. What is the purpose of a fuel tank limit restrictor?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

My 2017 Premier doesn't do this, it always goes right to the F


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I suspected.

The only purpose is to make the tank smaller by a gallon and a half ( by restricting the amount of fuel that goes into the tank). On the Eco Cruze, it was used to shave the weight of ~3 gallons of fuel from the same sized 15.6 gallon tank.

I don't know why it was even implemented on these save to maybe encourage people to go up to the LT model.

Edit: NVMD, it looks like this practice was discontinued for 2018.





__





Chevrolet Pressroom - United States - Cruze







media.chevrolet.com









__





Chevrolet Pressroom - United States - Cruze







media.chevrolet.com


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, that's what I suspected.
> 
> The only purpose is to make the tank smaller by a gallon and a half ( by restricting the amount of fuel that goes into the tank). On the Eco Cruze, it was used to shave the weight of ~3 gallons of fuel from the same sized 15.6 gallon tank.
> 
> ...


I wonder if OP has the fuel restricted pump shroud but the new programming for the fuel level display.


----------



## dhartsock (Jul 16, 2015)

Isn't a fuel indicator module (sending unit) that can be replaced


----------



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

obermd said:


> I wonder if OP has the fuel restricted pump shroud but the new programming for the fuel level display.


What can I look out for to see if i have a restricted pump shroud?


----------

